# Anthony Fantano gives a 10/10



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Death Grips- The Money Store ALBUM REVIEW






__
https://soundcloud.com/deathgrips%2Fsets


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Watching theneedledrop videos is such a hipster thing to do...

juust joshin ya there pal, but in regard to that album, I've been waiting for hiphop/rap to begin to begin it's transformation into a more complex genre as did jazz and rock music and such, and this is a great example of that beginning to happen.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Watching theneedledrop videos is such a hipster thing to do...


Hipsters have the best taste in music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> Hipsters have the best taste in music.


Ya know, I've found that to be true myself. I honestly have no problem with what people consider to be "hipsters" since I tend to fall into more than one of the qualifying behaviors myself. I think that while there are certainly annoying people who dress and act a certain way in order to conform to a "non-conformist" group, the vast majority of the time people label anything that they find that they can't understand as "hipster" in order to place the blame on others and not their own mind's capabilities.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

There isn't a single music critic i don't hate in the face. How these people still have work in an age when anyone can listen to anything at any time is beyond me.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Mesa said:


> There isn't a single music critic i don't hate in the face. How these people still have work in an age when anyone can listen to anything at any time is beyond me.


Chill out bro, it's only a vlog. Maybe listen to what he has to say, and if you don't like it, just move on. Most people watch his reviews to discover new music and get a well thought-out perspective.


----------

